# SM Sgt. Power Fists & ???



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been giving my SM Sgt. in Tactical Squads PF but I'm wondering what is best to give them in their other hand? The 3 options I see are Boltgun, Bolt Pistol or Combi-Weapon of some kind. What would you go with and why?


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

If youve got the points then sure go combi-something, althou that would then be a very expensive model that is basically as squishy as a Tac Marine but its up to you. I guess if your going with fist, then combi-melta would compliment it best but thats gonna cost ya!!
Mine tend to have bolt pistol and i keep the points!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just stick with the bolter, your not gonna get the extra attack anyway, so you may as well be able to shoot the same distance as everyone else can, and you don't wanna spend too many points on something as lowly as a sgt


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Try and give him a combi weapon. what type will depend on the other special weapon in the squad. i.e. if you take a melta gun take a combi melta on the sgt or a flamer then take a combi flamer.

thats what i normally take because when it comes to melting that priority target like a LR or such your gunna need 2 shots.

stella is right with taking a bloter over a pistol tho. but i would still prefer to have a combi weapon.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

So it seems to me that it's Combi-Weapon>Boltgun>Bolt Pistol. The Combi is best if I have the points and if I'm willing to sink the points into 1 SM Sgt. Boltgun is better then the Bolt Pistol as I'll still get the double tap at range. I'm really just losing 1 shot before an assault with that. Seems like a smart idea. Thanks all.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Count me in as another vote for a combi weapon to match the special weapon in the squad.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bolter, unless there are sufficient spare points for a combi-weapon (preferably a combi-flamer, since the Tac squad should have a meltagun).


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like bolters. I don't do combi weapons because aside from the flamer, their too unreliable.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i tend to go with bolters myself as i try to keep my tactical sqwads quite cheep and plentifull buts thats just me. Combi wepons are nice if you have the points but as rule id avoid them myself.


----------



## ManWithaPlan (Feb 15, 2010)

The only reason I'd say to go for a bolt pistol is so you can assault with that fist after shooting. All marines have both weapons, no? It says so in the codex I believe. So yeah you lose one measly shot at 24" but you'll ultimately gain that extra attack for that fist when you launch the assault. That's pretty invaluable, I'd say, because you may not hit with the other ones even if it is a 50% chance most of the time.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

ManWithaPlan said:


> The only reason I'd say to go for a bolt pistol is so you can assault with that fist after shooting. All marines have both weapons, no? It says so in the codex I believe. So yeah you lose one measly shot at 24" but you'll ultimately gain that extra attack for that fist when you launch the assault. That's pretty invaluable, I'd say, because you may not hit with the other ones even if it is a 50% chance most of the time.


Except you can't get another attack with a Power Fist and an extra Close Combat Weapon. Only 2 Power Fists.

Nevertheless, I'd go with the Bolt Pistol because then you get that shot before you do charge.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I think he meant the shotof the bolt pistol is the extra 'attack'.

I'd vote Combi-bolter, the added flexibility is great for a Tactical Squad, either Combi-Flamer (or prehaps a Combi-Melta) in a squad with a Meltagun or a Combi-Melta in a squad with a Flamer.

The thing is, most of the time you won't be assualting with your Tactical squad. If you do happen to, I think a Combi-Flamer beats the Bolt Pistol. Against hordes, the Flamer does more damage, against tough things the bolt pistol wasn't going to do anything anyway.


----------



## ManWithaPlan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Except you can't get another attack with a Power Fist and an extra Close Combat Weapon. Only 2 Power Fists.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd go with the Bolt Pistol because then you get that shot before you do charge.


I understand you don't get an extra attack but Sergeants have 2 attacks base. That number can't change because of what he's carrying. By giving him a pistol over a bolter you're opening up a greater chance of that squad being the one to initiate assault and therefore he'd get a bonus attack for the charge. At least at that point it's insta-kill on some things (assuming you don't roll a 1) and that extra one or two kills makes for a big difference in assaults.

Plus I always like being a dick with assaults. Usually your opponent forgets about that power fist and is already tallying up who won combat when you get to chime in with, "Oh, don't forget my power fist....Now I won combat.":victory:


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

vs. horde armies, combi-flamer all the way, if you split up your 10 man tac into combat squads putting a flamer marine and the combi-flamer in the rear 5, this allows you to potentially get 2 flamers and a counter charge after sacrificing the front 5. Can save your tac squad from being mobed by orks, nids ect


----------

